# D&B reporting



## eagleland04 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would like to establish business credit as I make purchases for my startup. Does any of the featured vendors on this website have Net 30 and report to D&B?


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

D&B is a paid service. You can pay them about $500 to establish a credit profile.


----------



## eagleland04 (Aug 12, 2008)

THX1138 said:


> D&B is a paid service. You can pay them about $500 to establish a credit profile.


There are ways around the $500....I just got to make sure I deal only with vendors that already report....Are there any vendors here that are KNOWN to report?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*You* still need to initiate having a credit file with D&B.

You may deal with only businesses that report to D&B, but if you haven't paid to have a credit file, then there is no file in which to report the credit.

There's no way around that. 

D&B makes money by having the service, and they won't allow you to have a file just because a business is trying to report your credit to D&B.

If it were as easy as you suggest, no one would ever pay D&B the fee to have a credit file. They would just deal with companies that report to D&B.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Dun and Bradstreet is great for start up businesses...if you can afford it.

not necessary mind you. Since most have lines of credit these days...simply ask for a Bank Guarantee when extending credit. If they can provide that (a Bank Guarantee), your safe. Unless, the Bank goes belly up. Yeeeks!!! 


:


----------



## eagleland04 (Aug 12, 2008)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> *You* still need to initiate having a credit file with D&B.
> 
> You may deal with only businesses that report to D&B, but if you haven't paid to have a credit file, then there is no file in which to report the credit.
> 
> ...


Trust me ...Its definitely doable but just takes longer...creditboards.com (awesome site!)


----------



## dawnpoetic (Jul 9, 2006)

Gotta agree with Eagleland on this one. I established my D&B file without paying them a dime. creditboards.com is a very helpful site for info on personal and business credit. It took me a couple months but it was well worth it.


----------



## moffett8 (Jun 26, 2008)

You have to have an on going business and then Dun and Bradstreet will contact you for information in addition to vendors you deal with. They make money by giving out information about you to other companies. I had them contact me when I had my retail store and they didn't charge me anything. Probably have to have a business license, phone etc for them to consider listing and rating you. The credit bureau will still be the main one in the end. Allot of what D&B sells to other companies if for marketing, helping companies locate business to sell their products and services too.

Philip


----------

